# Look 585 owner looking for Colnago advice



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a proud owner of a 2007 Look 585. I love that frame and will be keeping it as long as it lives, but I am looking at adding another frame. A Colnago is really the only bike that interests me enough when looking at the current offerings. Something about a carbon frame with carbon lugs. 

I was wondering if there was any advice regarding a C59 vs C60 from any other previous owners of a 585? I assume the C60 will be slightly lighter and slightly stiffer than the C59. So more small differences? I assume I'd be happy with either one?


----------



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Tranzformer. I am the proud owner of a 2010 Look 595. Absolutely love the bike; the ride and responsiveness especially after I added some Enve wheels last year, Intend on keeping the frame for a long time. This year I just also built up a C-60. Both bikes are Campy Super Record and I couldn't be more satisfied. Both bikes are a pleasure to ride. Hope this helps.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

tranzformer said:


> I was wondering if there was any advice regarding a C59 vs C60 from any other previous owners of a 585?


I'd try to source a C59 as the C60 is heavy as a tank.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I had a LOOK 585 Ultra (2007). I sold it and replaced it with my Colnago C59 as the 585 Ultra was a bit too stiff for me. I love the C59. Super comfortable and lightweight. There's also something about the design of the C59 that makes it cruise on flats and downhills faster than my buddies. 

I have not ridden the C60 but I do know that it is much stiffer than the C59. 

I also own a Colnago Dream (year 2000). That is also a great bike. 

The Colnago's handling is composed yet they will accelerate like a rocket if you ask it to do so. Comparing it to my LOOK, the LOOK was quicker handling, maybe even a little too quick. The LOOK was not as comfortable as the Colnago.


----------

